
Apple Stock Hits An All-Time High - pmjordan
http://www.businessweek.com/technology/ByteOfTheApple/blog/archives/2009/10/apple_stock_hit.html
======
tcskeptic
I know it is very fanboi of me, but I remember the Wired Pray cover. I
remember Michael Dell saying "I'd shut it down and give the money back to the
shareholders." ( <http://bit.ly/3CupAe> How bout them Apples?) I remember
thinking Jobs was an idiot when the cut off Power Computing, I remember
thinking killing 3.5 inch drives was a disaster, and USB only, and OSX was
terrible, and, and and. And while Apple is far from perfect, as is Jobs, the
relentless execution they have displayed over the last 12 years is truly
inspiring.

Keep it up Apple, and please don't get too complacent. You and the personal
computing industry are both better off when you are running for your life.

(And thank you for producing a laptop that my wife can create DVDs on without
calling me for technical support)

~~~
pyre
> _OSX was terrible_

That might have been because early 'Gold' versions of OSX were considered by
many to be of sub-standard quality. I personally feel that OSX should have
been released at 10.3 or at least 10.2. Not necessarily with all the 'frills'
like iChat (which they introduced in 10.2) and such, but with the stability of
the underlying OS at that point.

~~~
tptacek
They could have waited until 10.3. And you can wait until your app is v3
before you launch. They can buy all of Dell's public stock with the money in
their bank account. What are you going to do?

~~~
pyre
> _They can buy all of Dell's public stock with the money in their bank
> account. What are you going to do?_

Huh? Are you some sort of Apple fanboi or something? What kind of a response
is that?

"Microsoft can buy a small country with their money, therefore every action
that Microsoft has taken as a company was perfect in every way and above
reproach in every sense (morally,busienss-wise,etc)."

"Microsoft released a buggy version of Vista that wasn't really ready for
primetime until Service Pack 1, but _LOOK AT THEIR BANK ACCOUNT_ it was
obviously the right move.... right?"

The amount of money they have in the bank has nothing to do with anything.
Unless you're trying to imply that you believe the golden rule, "Whoever has
the gold makes the rules," is right and just.

~~~
tptacek
I'm talking about "just ship it", not about Apple, and can I just finally let
it slip that everytime someone spells "boy" "b-o-i", I assume they're 15 years
old? You know that's from an Avril Livigne song, right?

------
protomyth
Looking at it all, the execution that people see in the stores is amazing and
probably a bigger driver then people give it credit for. Also, I think Intel,
bootcamp, fusion, and parallels have some big effects (I know the school I
deal with wouldn't have been able to buy without them (needed edu software)).

------
awa
Is it me, or does the market value of AAPL being > Google seems a little odd
to anyone. I know Apple is doing good but being just below microsoft and above
google suggests that the stock is way overpriced

~~~
jstevens85
GOOG: P/E 35.60 Quarterly Net Income 1.64 Billion

AAPL: P/E 35.81 Quarterly Net Income 1.67 Billion

